# ATO letters begin to arrive.



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

"The ATO have issued letters to all UBER drivers registered for GST, requesting BAS Returns for Oct - Dec 2016 to be lodged immediately. Theses letters are including the income earned from ride-sharing services provided during this period.
If you have lodged, you need to nothing.
If you haven't lodged, this is your opportunity to get everything up to date.
Have you lodged but under reported your income? You will need to amend your BAS return for Oct - Dec 2016 immediately.
The ATO will start penalising those who ignore this letter.
Contact an accountant to get everything up to date and correct."

Reposted from an accountant.


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Uber specialist accountant?????????


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

Not really sure, the original post has been edited by a mod. So who does Paul work for?


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/help/terms


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

SolsUber101 said:


> Not really sure, the original post has been edited by a mod. So who does Paul work for?


Nobody. I have my own companies.
I certainly do not work in any capacity for uber.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Please note.
The ATO letters show your 'net' earnings and that is not what the GST is calculated on. GST is paid on the full fare, your part and the uber fee combined.
For example - $55 fare is $5 GST andif that was the only trip you ever did the ATO would report that as $44 earnings (20% people). So do not make the mistake and calculate the GST as 1/11 of the ATO net figure. You will be wrong and risk a fine.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> "The ATO have issued letters to all UBER drivers registered for GST, requesting BAS Returns for Oct - Dec 2016 to be lodged immediately.
> Reposted from an accountant.


This is factually incorrect. 
I have not received such a letter, nor do I expect to.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> This is factually incorrect.
> I have not received such a letter, nor do I expect to.


I doubt acn holders or past gst registered people are getting it. So yes, not 'all' uber drivers will get it.










https://www.businessinsider.com.au/...ging-uber-drivers-and-airbnb-landlords-2017-1


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> This is factually incorrect.
> I have not received such a letter, nor do I expect to.


So, when you state 'factually incorrect', you are referring to the 'all' drivers and not the fact that letters are going out, right?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-commission.154620/#post-2308773


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

I laughed. The amount they quoted me as earning... was lower than my net payout (meaning gross fares are still higher).

I feel like trolling them back, but nahhh.


----------



## Reedy (Apr 9, 2017)

Well I just got my letter after being on holidays for a few weeks.

My gross earnings since the start of the financial year are about $310. So I need to pay roughly $28 in GST.

The MYGOV/ATO website does very little to help and lodgement apps and services cost about $80-$100. I don't care about deductions or tax credits. I just want to lodge a BAS, pay my $30 and quit the platform. I don't need this shit for something I do occasionally as a hobby when I am bored.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Reedy said:


> Well I just got my letter after being on holidays for a few weeks.
> 
> My gross earnings since the start of the financial year are about $310. So I need to pay roughly $28 in GST.
> 
> The MYGOV/ATO website does very little to help and lodgement apps and services cost about $80-$100. I don't care about deductions or tax credits. I just want to lodge a BAS, pay my $30 and quit the platform. I don't need this shit for something I do occasionally as a hobby when I am bored.


You can lodge via bp.ato.gov.au with MYGOV credentials for free.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Reedy said:


> Well I just got my letter after being on holidays for a few weeks.
> 
> My gross earnings since the start of the financial year are about $310. So I need to pay roughly $28 in GST.
> 
> The MYGOV/ATO website does very little to help and lodgement apps and services cost about $80-$100. I don't care about deductions or tax credits. I just want to lodge a BAS, pay my $30 and quit the platform. I don't need this shit for something I do occasionally as a hobby when I am bored.


Remember to claim GST paid on Fuel and Tolls.


----------



## Reedy (Apr 9, 2017)

I have less than 50km traveled total on these earnings. CBF.

Also bp.ato.gov.au is giving me some weird error. Currently fighting with AUSKey shit at the moment. 

Maybe I need to give it more time? I only registered an ABN and stuff this morning so might need time for that to all get authenticated.


----------



## Reedy (Apr 9, 2017)

Ok just tried to log in again and it seems to be working now. It just needed some time to process the ABN details by the looks of it. Now I am looking at a page that doesn't seem to have the option to lodge a BAS, only an option to view history.....


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Reedy said:


> I have less than 50km traveled total on these earnings. CBF.
> 
> Also bp.ato.gov.au is giving me some weird error. Currently fighting with AUSKey shit at the moment.
> 
> Maybe I need to give it more time? I only registered an ABN and stuff this morning so might need time for that to all get authenticated.


My understanding, an AUSKey can only be loaded onto one device.


----------



## Reedy (Apr 9, 2017)

You guys have already been more helpful than those parasites ever will be.


----------



## Reedy (Apr 9, 2017)

Holy crap I am going to go insane trying to get this AUSKey thing to work.


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Mygov is the replacement for AUSkey and far better.


----------



## Reedy (Apr 9, 2017)

There's no option to lodge a BAS in arrears on MyGov. Or on BP.ATO.GOV.AU either. BASP.ATO.GOV.AU is just having a laugh with the Auskey crap as well.

I guess I just gotta wait for the next due date and lodge it then?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

`
`
Still waiting for my ATO letter.
How much longer Mr Collins?
I am not going sit here by the letterbox day after day waiting for some BS letter from the tax department.

Now that you are offering financial advice and tax advice, in addition to all the other advice you seem to freely dispense, 
I certainly hope your professional indemnity insurance is up to date. You may need to claim on it.



Reedy said:


> There's no option to lodge a BAS in arrears on MyGov. Or on BP.ATO.GOV.AU either. BASP.ATO.GOV.AU is just having a laugh with the Auskey crap as well.
> 
> I guess I just gotta wait for the next due date and lodge it then?


I don't know what you are involved in Reedy, and I am in no way having a shot at you, but this type of BS is about a 1% indication of what a self employed or small business person has to be on top of.
Add just one employee and the red tape BS and stress goes up proportionately. Add ten employees, you start having heart palpitations.
Add......you get the picture......


----------



## Paul Collins (Dec 12, 2016)

Who is John Galt? said:


> `
> `
> Still waiting for my ATO letter.
> How much longer Mr Collins?
> ...


Do anonymous trolls sue?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Paul Collins said:


> Do anonymous trolls sue?


You tell me. You like to present yourself as the resident expert on all things.


----------



## Reedy (Apr 9, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> `
> 
> I don't know what you are involved in Reedy, and I am in no way having a shot at you, but this type of BS is about a 1% indication of what a self employed or small business person has to be on top of.
> Add just one employee and the red tape BS and stress goes up proportionately. Add ten employees, you start having heart palpitations.
> Add......you get the picture......


Haha no offence taken. I totally feel for anyone trying to run a business out there. I am a simple employee with very basic tax affairs by day. By night I am an uber driver who has literally only ever earned $500 in total through the platform and now has to lodge this shit just so I can pay the ATO a whopping $40.

It's particularly obnoxious since taxi driver is the single one and only exception to the $75k no GST rule.


----------



## Raywood (Oct 10, 2015)

Reedy said:


> By night I am an uber driver who has literally only ever earned $500 in total through the platform and now has to lodge this shit just so I can pay the ATO a whopping $40.


You're in for a nasty surprise ! The Australian Max Office has deliberately waited till now to send out the letters as they can now hit you up for the Max fine which is $150/m for being late.

They can only charge you $150/m for a Max of 5 months hence the wait to send the letters out. As well as GST you will also have to pay Income Tax which depending on your day job might be 32-37%. Hope you have a spare 1k for fines, GST + Income Tax. Doesn't look like the $500 will cover it !


----------



## Reedy (Apr 9, 2017)

Income tax is fine. I declared that. 

It's just the gst that I was holding out on. Pending the court case.


----------



## wrb (Jan 17, 2017)

Did my BAS and got a really nice credit due to the new car........


----------

